# Turkey permits--supply and demand!



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Now that the state has artificially created a demand for big game hunting tags by "Limiting" hunting opportunity through the "Limited Entry" system we have in place, they seem firmly committed to do the same thing with turkey hunting. Even though they promised that the "limited Entry" system was only going to last for a couple of years or so until the turkey populations became better established, they show no signs of ending the system.
There is NO biological reason...actually never was...to shorten the hunting season for the general public, so, one must ask oneself why continue "limited Opportunity" turkey hunting? The answer is pretty simple to me...if you limit the supply...yup, you guessed it, you increase the demand. Who gains from a higher demand for turkey tags, well, only those people/organizations that get money from the sell of the tags. You can expect prices to increase as supply..code for opportunity...decreases. I don't need to go on and on about who these people/organizations are in Utah, I think we all know.
The part I can't understand is why do we, the average Joe hunter, stand by and allow the moneyed few, the profitizers of hunting make rules that limit your right to hunt! 
Once again I raise my cry..."Stop ALL "Limited Entry/Limited Opportunity" hunting systems now!"


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Fantastic BP :!: :!: I second the fact that they say hunting is a dying sport because there are less and less hunters, however it is a self perpetuating statement by the state DWR. They cut their own throat and then complain about the blood. :shock:


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Supply and demand is RIGHT!

The demand for "good quality" permits continues to rise...

The demand for low quality, "general permits" continues to fall..

There are a few on this forum that disagree, BUT watch what happens the 
next 5 to 10 years.........................There will be more changes in this direction.

I wouldn't be surprised to see spike and general elk hunts go away next ..


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

BPturkeys said:


> "Stop ALL "Limited Entry/Limited Opportunity" hunting systems now!"


A-FREAKING-MEN!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> The demand for "good quality" permits continues to rise...
> 
> The demand for low quality, "general permits" continues to fall..


You're on glue dude! Where did you read that, SFW monthly?

And who says a permit bought over the counter that gives ANYONE a chance to get out and go hunting with their families a "low quality" permit? Not I! Hunting, and the value or quality of the said hunt has little to do for most people with being all alone in a 400 bull petting zoo. I have an LE elk tag for next year. Weather or not I kill a monster bull means ABSOLUTELY NOTHING to me. What means the world to me is that my brother has the same tag as I do, and we'll both be hunting together like we always have, in an area we know and enjoy hunting. We wont get to hunt elk like this for another ten years at the soonest. Family based, quality hunting is DEAD in this state unless you all buy spike tags and make a family outing out of it. Quality FAMILY hunting opportunity is circling the drain while money making trophy hunting to the selected few is running a muck. For Utah to take a renewable yearly resource that we have in the turkey and LIMIT the amount of people that can participate when it makes ZERO biological or scientific sense is about as asinine as it comes. Plus, they eat up a big percentage of those stupid LE draw permits to the youth. Giving them to the youth isn't what is stupid. But why not open the whole state a week early for two days for EVERY youth who wants to to have an opportunity at a turkey? Unbelievable! Every other state in the NATION sells their tags over the counter. There are very few specialized spots where you have to draw a tag.

LE hunting is *GAY!*


----------



## Dukes_Daddy (Nov 14, 2008)

> You're on glue dude! Where did you read that, SFW monthly?
> 
> LE hunting is *GAY!*


It is possible to make a logical point without being offensive. :lol:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Dukes_Daddy said:


> > You're on glue dude! Where did you read that, SFW monthly?
> >
> > LE hunting is *GAY!*
> 
> ...


Absolutely not!  I think you'll find I'm an equal opportunity offender. Not even my best friends are safe let alone an SFW disciple... And some of my best friends are SFW disciples!

Hey, we all gotta have someone to make fun of. :twisted: :mrgreen: :O•-:


----------

